# Wedding cake



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Last September my son and daughter in law asked me to make their wedding cake.
I have never attempted anything like this before and was very apprehensive so I asked KP for top tips 
The wedding took place yesterday.
Thank you for your help


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. Great job - what a stress to add to the important event.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh my! That is beautiful, too pretty to cut. Awesome work.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

A work of art!


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow. You did a beautiful job. Well done.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

beautiful You are so talented


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful! Did you use fondant icing on the cake itself? I also have done wedding cakes and it is very tedious and you want it to come out just right


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

The flowers were made in advance from fondant
And the the cake covered in buttercream crumb coat and fondant
My daughter helped me assemble the cake at the venue 
It took us 2 hours


----------



## Earth Mother (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow! That is fantastic!


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Stunning, beautiful beyond words. Thanks for sharing the photo. Congratulations to the family.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the beautiful cake photo. 
It must have taken hours of work to create such a masterpiece. 
Congratulation to the happy couple.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

If you have never attempted anything like this before I'm seriously impressed. Beautiful!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

wow - what a stunning cake! if I ever get married again, I'm calling you!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Beautiful cake! You should take a bow. But, there will be demands for "encores".


----------



## JanMcG (Nov 8, 2015)

That is the most beautiful wedding cake! You are a very talented artest!!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

You are brave! That is a beautiful cake! Great great job! You may be getting more requests.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful job...


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful cake


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful cake, as a former wedding cake baker I know how much work and love went into this cake.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Can only say.....Wow ????????????????????


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous cake!
Well done!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Fantastic! May I ask how long it took from start to finish? The roses are beautiful.


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Making the roses and succulants were the most time consuming.2 days for the roses I would estimate around 9-10 hours I made loads of different sizes and way more than I used in case of breakage 
The succulants were a bit easier so probably 4-5 hours
I made them well in advance 
The cakes were crumb coated with buttercream then fondant
The bottom cakes had dowels inserted
They were trasported to the wedding venue 200 miles from home
And assembled at the venue 2 days prior to the wedding 
And my daughter helped me to stack the cakes and place the ribbons and flowers which took about 2 hours
As I have never attempted anything like this before, I watched lots of you tube and looked at pinterest 
Also I wanted to practice the actual cakes to be sure they tasted good. In fact there was very little cake left at the end of the evening 
All I can say is it is a good job I am retired !


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

lesley T said:


> Making the roses and succulants were the most time consuming.2 days for the roses I would estimate around 9-10 hours I made loads of different sizes and way more than I used in case of breakage
> The succulants were a bit easier so probably 4-5 hours
> I made them well in advance
> The cakes were crumb coated with buttercream then fondant
> ...


I'm sure your labor of love was greatly appreciated and admired.


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

Cake looks amazing!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

What a wonderful cake !


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It's beautiful!!!...and I'll bet it was delicious also!!!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

That is truly one beautiful cake! You did a spectacular job!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Well done! What a fabulous cake. Thanks for posting a picture.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Wish I had a piece to taste. What flavor was the cake?


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

The bottom layer was an italian chocolate fruit cake 
Next layer was lemon 
Followed by chocolate
Top layer rich fruit cake.
The 3 larger cakes were served with the evening buffet and there was very little left at the end 
The smallest cake was left whole and the bride and groom took it home.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Now I really wish I had a taste. Sounds Luscious.


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------

